# Opinion on Nikon Coolpix S7000



## vivek.virgo (Apr 24, 2016)

I would like to know from users the minus points about Nikon Coolpix S7000.

Are there better cameras available for 10k?


----------



## nac (Apr 24, 2016)

I don't know if anyone here using S7000. 
Check if any of the following falling in your budget,
Nikon S series (S6800 and up)
Canon IXUS 2xx series
Sony WX series


----------

